# Diamond C Ranch Hunt Giveaway Maverick County, Tx



## nate56 (Dec 11, 2010)

Here's the deal..Talked to biologist and was told that we need to take quite a few deer off our place and thought first and foremost this would be the best opportunity in giving a youngster a free hunt, possibly a hunt they would never forget.. I think what Brett Holden has done with some of youngsters on 2cool is a great thing and for somebody that has a place like ours that can accommodate something like this, why not do the same.. Plans are to sell some ranges/sizes of whitetail bucks and doe hunts but would like to start it off with a FREE Management Hunt up to 140 class and also a doe to go along with it.. Hogs are limited on our place but if you see some we will possible smoke some...This all will include legal guardian and son/daughter fully guided..Our ranch is MLD and over 3,000 acres with all NATIVE DEER, no pen raised, and has been closely managed over 10 years.. You will not have to use your own deer tags.. We will take care of all that, but they will need a valid hunter license.. Ages are going to be 12-18 and able to shoot at least a 243 ca. rifle.. All applicants are going to need to submit a photo with one guess of how many tines are totaled from the pic below.. First youngster to get it right will clearly be the winner.. If nobody gets correct then the first submitted guess with the is closest will win..You may submit info up until the drawing.. The Horns/Tines will be counted on Oct. 26 at 8:00 am at Hill Lumber Co. in Mont Belvieu..So if you want to be here for it come on and ill put a map up..This will also be their Facebook Page with all the details... The Hunt will be including lodging, food, morning afternoon hunt, fishing, checking snares, etc. etc and lots of fun.. There's always something to do if you want...:biggrin: I'll Have a check list of things to bring upon winning.. And for everyone that is already been asking, Yes we do have other hunts that we are selling in the deer season, Ill put that info in classifieds not here... Now Lets see some pics and guesses and let the best youngster win...If there's anything I left off feel free to ask... And Yes I put all the horns beside my daughter in that big pail.. There's Not two stacks...


----------



## brodyfisher (Jul 12, 2011)

awesome, I hope which ever young girl or boy has a blast


----------



## El ROJO LOCO (Jun 3, 2010)

Dayton age 15 says 101


----------



## wishin4fishin (May 21, 2004)

Evann age sixteen says 114. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

Jace, age 9, says 128, and thanks for the opportunity


----------



## Dolphingirl (Apr 5, 2006)

Darn my daughter is 11! But great thing you are doing here! Good luck kiddos..


----------



## Brian P. (Feb 1, 2005)

Zach, Age 12 counted 146, and thanks for the opportunity !


----------



## mkk (May 7, 2009)

Kinsey says 144


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

My 16 year old Christian guessed 121.
Thanks for the opportunity for the kiddos!!


----------



## 610 & 1/2 (Jul 31, 2011)

Jacob, age 15, guesses 95.

View attachment 811921


----------



## DM3 (Jul 7, 2009)

Cade says 135

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Texasgirl44 (May 18, 2012)

Wyatt, 13, guesses 131. 
Daniel, 15, guesses 143.

This is a great opportunity for the youngsters ~ Thank you!!


----------



## nate56 (Dec 11, 2010)

Hopefully a better pic... My daughter and I tried to get more horns but we had to fill ton of feeders and I might of pushed her a little too hard.. Not to bad for the half day we had looking for some, got a lot more horns but didn't get a pic on them before we donated them..


----------



## Fishtexx (Jun 29, 2004)

TJ counts 77 antlers in that pile!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Very cool Nate! Some lucky youngsters here on 2cool! Way to go my brother. Brett


----------



## CTMLT-NWG (Jun 28, 2011)

Alexandra Baltazar (16) says 47


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

Lil Roy says 86, Dominic says 92


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

Dominic


----------



## Mfiedler36 (Feb 6, 2010)

Will Age 6 says 133


----------



## porkrind (Jul 5, 2010)

Carly says 207 tines, Thanks!


----------



## Bayduck (May 22, 2004)

*Great Idea !*

Reilly , 15 , says 167
Syd , 13 , says 182


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Outstanding Nate. You and Brett sure know how to dress up a hunting board and we appreciate your generosity.

TH


----------



## brush popper (Jan 13, 2009)

*Tines*

RJ age 12 says 78


----------



## charkbait (Nov 1, 2011)

Austin (13 yrs old) says 129.


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Kylie age 14 guess 72
Autumn age 12 guess 79
Raina age 12 guess 82























Cast your burden on the Lord, and He shall sustain You;


----------



## Reel Screamer (Jun 8, 2004)

Michael, age 17 says 230


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

Michael Todd 12 years old says 88


----------



## br549 (Jan 17, 2006)

Mason says 99









Caulley says 107










Kenzie says 92

Thanks for your generous offer!


----------



## Cheeto (Aug 27, 2013)

John Paul, age 12 says 134


----------



## Whitecrow (May 26, 2004)

Jake, 16 says 103 tines.


----------



## Pablo (May 21, 2004)

Bailey age 14 guesses 127
Brooke age 12 says 122


----------



## zrexpilot (Jun 14, 2007)

mat says 164


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

Talon 14 yo Baytown, TX - says 109


----------



## nate56 (Dec 11, 2010)

Thanks for everybody participating...I'm excited as hell already for this hunt, just seeing these youngsters getting the buck fever and adrenaline rush I once did is awesome in itself..keep the guesses coming and good luck to all...


----------



## FISH TAILS (Jan 17, 2005)

*Can I be a kid again!! LOL!*

YOu are doing an awesome thing here giving back to athers and letting kids havea chance to see and shoot some beautiful animals!!!
Props to ya!

Let's see some more pictures of the kids having fun!

Josh


----------



## 8-count (Jul 3, 2008)

Landry - 12yrs old - She chooses 123


----------



## Stretch (May 22, 2004)

Blake 16 says 98 tines


----------



## BrushyHillGuide (Jun 29, 2012)

Matthew (8) says 137


----------



## BrushyHillGuide (Jun 29, 2012)

Cody (11) says 156


----------



## ddittman08 (Oct 15, 2008)

Great ranch run by great people, good luck to all! You will not be disappointed!


----------



## Texas A&I Javs (Mar 7, 2012)

Ross, 15, Guess 255


----------



## charkfisherman (Sep 13, 2011)

Hank age







15 says 126


----------



## Hunt777 (Aug 4, 2009)

Patrik says 130. Thank you


----------



## M Jones (Aug 12, 2005)

Tristan age 15 guesses 215


----------



## charkfisherman (Sep 13, 2011)

Kendall age 12 says 189


----------



## nate56 (Dec 11, 2010)

ddittman08 said:


> Great ranch run by great people, good luck to all! You will not be disappointed!


Thanks bud,, it's guys like you and others that help me out down there that makes it that much funner..Still think i have a pic of you in here somewhere...let me see..


----------



## nate56 (Dec 11, 2010)

The management hunts look promising and especially the one that wins this giveaway have got me pumped...All the deer look awesome, everything is green, plenty of vegetation and water leading into a great season.. Can't wait for this thing to kick off. Just got the horns back in town from the ranch and man I can't tell how many are really there...I hope everyone has a great and upcoming season and everyone be safe...Don't have to many pics but if find some more i'll throw them up of the managements that some lucky winner will have a chance on getting...


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

Oops, just saw the age limit, so in that case omit post #5, and if it's ok, Jace's older brother Jerod who is 14 will gladly take over his guess of 128. Sorry about that, guess that's why reading was always my worst subject.


----------



## deerhunter5 (Oct 12, 2011)

Hunter age 14 says 153


----------



## duckdaysofwinter (Jan 13, 2005)

Allison, age 14 says 142
Parker, age 16 says 147


----------



## TXborn (May 8, 2009)

Nathan,

I wanna help fill feeders, Scotty already claimed the cook job, I will wash dishes. Good luck guys. I have seen some of the deer off Diamond C as culls, they are really throphies in my opimion. Nathan and his family are good people, who ever wins this will be in for a true treat.

Jesse


----------



## ryanwolf (Feb 4, 2008)

*Great offer*

Chloe age 12 guesses 161


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

More great pics here! This is going to be a heck of a trip! Great people! One lucky youngster will defiantly going to have the trip of a lifetime. Keep them pictures and guesses rolling! Nice job ones again Nate!


----------



## Xpress89 (Dec 20, 2012)

Henry, age 15 guessing 102


----------



## Gearman (Nov 13, 2012)

*Hunt*

Schyler age 15 Says 190


----------



## lapesca67 (Apr 9, 2008)

John, age 13, thinks 125


----------



## nate56 (Dec 11, 2010)

First off Jesse I have a dishwasher.. But I'm sure I can find something for you do...
Secondly Seeing all of the sons/ daughters pics blow me away with the fishing or hunting pics..they all should very very proud to have all of you taking them outdoors and being their parents....That's the best part of being outdoors with the relationships you all gain with kids and friends...This is truly going to an awesome experience for the lucky winner..thanks again for everyone that is part of this...


----------



## joliefisher (Jun 22, 2004)

*Hats off to NATE56*

Bucky - age 18 - Guesses 124

Good luck to all the kids guessing!

And special thanks to NATE56, it's a wonderful opportunity you are giving some boy or girl out there.


----------



## bsills (Oct 22, 2013)

Great thing you are doing


----------



## nate56 (Dec 11, 2010)

Alright guys gotta Keep the guesses coming, only have 5 more days ... we've got some good rain late last week and the deer are BIG and healthier than ever...Everything looks awesome, its definitely going to be a year to remember..Finally starting to get into deer hunting mode with this weather, man I hope it sticks around...


----------



## jrabq (Aug 13, 2005)

Neal (will be 12 on Nov. 8) guesses 90


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

I would love to guess but my son is SOL this year since he's out of commission. Thanks for doing this. Some kid will be very happy!!!


----------



## mley1 (Feb 22, 2009)

My son, Matthew, guesses 95. He is 14.


----------



## Mr. Saltwater (Oct 5, 2012)

Cory age 15 guesses 132.


----------



## MARKN (Feb 17, 2005)

Mark 16 said 36. Left
Blake 12 said 49. Second from left


----------



## Ninjazx9rrida (Jun 11, 2006)

Jaymen thinks there is 76 tines in the bucket!


----------



## nate56 (Dec 11, 2010)

Only 6 more hours to go...Get those last minute guesses in..:dance: After all points have been totaled ill update thread and announce lucky winner...I will be outta pocket for a bit getting all the guesses that have pouring in from here and other places so please be patient..I want to thank every individual that has submitted guesses it has been a pleasure getting to do this for sure...


----------



## wonkdog (May 7, 2010)

*Guesses*

Madison guesses 168


----------



## duckman49 (Aug 21, 2010)

Get to counting Nate!


----------



## joliefisher (Jun 22, 2004)

Jolie -16 says 83


----------



## pufferking (Oct 23, 2012)

Its passed 8am its 4:35pm have yall posted it?


----------



## nate56 (Dec 11, 2010)

I've got all the info just need to update it all...there were more guesses than I thought from here/work and Facebook all combined....I have been volunteering all day for a good cause and have all the guesses and times tallied up..I will update in a bit or in a.m....I promise the wait will be worth it....


----------

